# Lotion Testing--I'm psyched! :)



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

So I sent my lotion off for microbial testing, and we passed with flying colors! I was wanting to be sure that my aseptic technique was adequate and that my recipe was a good one. Looks like a win! The guidelines from the FDA are no more than 500 CFU (colony forming units) per gram in products to be used near the eyes and no more than 1000 CFU per gram for products to be used elsewhere. Our yeast/fungal number was 0 and our bacterial number was 20, so I'm super happy. dance: Oh, and we had it done by Sagescript, www.sagescript.com , if anyone else is interested.


----------



## eam (Aug 22, 2010)

Congratulations! You must be thrilled. Have you been selling it before now or did you feel you needed the test results to sell?


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I was selling some in very small quantities (so as to be used up quickly) just to friends. I have a wholesale account that wants some, so I wanted to test before I went to that level and to selling off of my website or at markets.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

That's great! I'd like to get mine tested. I've only used 'self-tests'. If you don't mind sharing what preservatives do you use?


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

I would expect no less :biggrin
Congrats on getting that in writing !
So happy for your success.
Lee


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

That is awesome, Stacey! Kudos to you!!!!!!


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

That's great to hear Stacey!!! Congrats!!


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

congrats!


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I use liquid Germall Plus. I did a lot of research on different preservatives and while I don't have a problem using parabens, there is a lot of hype about them and I have customers who would not want them, so I went with a preservative that didn't have them.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Good for you, I tested 4 bottles from the same batch, one I kept, one my sister kept in her purse, a gal she worked with kept it in her office and another in her vehicle...I told them to use it until it was half way done and then if they gave it back to me, I would give them a new one for free. I did superglue the cap onto the bottle because I did not want them to tamper with the product, just use it normally. We also tested clear.

In the real world of label police and all  You are supposed to test EACH batch  Yeah right! Vicki


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

hsmomof4 said:


> I use liquid Germall Plus. I did a lot of research on different preservatives and while I don't have a problem using parabens, there is a lot of hype about them and I have customers who would not want them, so I went with a preservative that didn't have them.


I use liquid germall plus for the same reason. Good to know.


----------

